# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  vendemos quinua descarte

## depeche mode

Buen dia somos una empresa que vendemos quinua de descarte para consumo animal (quinua negra,tricolor,roja).Presentación sacos de 50 kilos limpio de paja stock todo el año.
precio 580 soles la tonelada.
Numero de contacto :
994188768
Manuel Echevarría Barron  *Agroindustrias Kaizen S.A.CIMG-20190930-WA0010.jpg*Temas similares: VENDEMOS QUINUA ORGÁNICA, CONVENCIONAL Y CODEX. VENDEMOS QUINUA ORGÁNICA, CONVENCIONAL Y CODEX. VENDO QUINUA DE DESCARTE AL BARRER URGENTE QUINUA DESCARTE VENTAS DE QUINUA DESCARTE Y SAPONINA - S&M FOODS S.R.L

----------

